
Ask HN: What's your eclipse story? - Buttons840
What was your experience with the recent solar eclipse?
======
cholmon
Sat in my front yard with my wife and kids. Got a little over a minute of
totality, which was far more impressive than I anticipated. It looked just
like the pictures, with the white corona all around...but seeing it with my
own naked eyes was a major "holy shit" moment. Very surreal.

